# zeer/heel/erg



## akutina

Hi! What is the difference between these words: zeer, heel, erg, bovenmate?


----------



## bibibiben

It's quite straightforward in the Netherlands: there's no significant difference between _heel_ and _erg_.

_Heel _and _erg _can also be easily combined:
Het is heel erg koud = It is very, very cold_.
_
In the Netherlands, _zeer _is mainly used in the written language. _Zeer _can't be combined with _heel _or _erg_.

_Bovenmate_ is hardly ever used. _Bovenmatig _is a bit less rare. English translation: exceeding(ly), excessive(ly)._ Overmatig_ and _buitensporig_ are no doubt more commonly used in Dutch.


----------



## akutina

bibibiben said:


> It's quite straightforward in the Netherlands: there's nog significant difference between _heel_ and _erg_.
> 
> _Heel _and _erg _can also be easily combined:
> Het is heel erg koud = It is very, very cold_.
> _
> In the Netherlands, _zeer _is mainly used in the written language. _Zeer _can't be combined with _heel _or _erg_.
> 
> _Bovenmate_ is hardly ever used. _Bovenmatig _is a bit less rare. English translation: exceeding(ly), excessive(ly)._ Overmatig_ and _buitensporig_ are no doubt more commonly used in Dutch.



Thank you! And one more question, which other words can I use to "intensify" something? I'm interested in words like "very" or "extremely" etc. (maybe "such", "much"). Are there some special words to intensify, for example, actions (verbs), which I can't use describing adjectives (or adverbs)?


----------



## bibibiben

You can use these words:

Ik vind het _*zo* _vervelend.
Ik vind het *heel *vervelend.
Ik vind het *erg *vervelend.
Ik vind het *heel erg *vervelend. (English: very, very)
Ik vind het *zeer *vervelend. (formal)
Ik vind het _*hartstikke *_vervelend. (informal)
Ik vind het *uitermate *vervelend.
Ik vind het _*bovenmatig *_vervelend. (not my favorite)
Ik vind het *buitensporig *vervelend. (rather formal)
Ik vind het *bijzonder *vervelend. (rather formal)
Ik vind het _*uiterst *_vervelend.
Ik vind het _*hoogst *_vervelend. (rather formal)
Ik vind het _*vreselijk *_vervelend.
Ik vind het _*ontzettend *_vervelend.
Ik vind het _*ontstellend *_vervelend
Ik vind het *buitengewoon *vervelend.
Ik vind het *ongelooflijk *vervelend.

There are no doubt many more alternatives ...


----------



## akutina

bibibiben said:


> You can use these words:
> 
> Ik vind het _*zo* _vervelend.
> Ik vind het *heel *vervelend.
> Ik vind het *erg *vervelend.
> Ik vind het *heel erg *vervelend. (English: very, very)
> Ik vind het *zeer *vervelend. (formal)
> Ik vind het _*hartstikke *_vervelend. (informal)
> Ik vind het *uitermate *vervelend.
> Ik vind het _*bovenmatig *_vervelend. (not my favorite)
> Ik vind het *buitensporig *vervelend. (rather formal)
> Ik vind het *bijzonder *vervelend. (rather formal)
> Ik vind het _*uiterst *_vervelend.
> Ik vind het _*hoogst *_vervelend. (rather formal)
> Ik vind het _*vreselijk *_vervelend.
> Ik vind het _*ontzettend *_vervelend.
> Ik vind het _*ontstellend *_vervelend
> Ik vind het *buitengewoon *vervelend.
> Ik vind het *ongelooflijk *vervelend.
> 
> There are no doubt many more alternatives ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Red Arrow

It is pretty much the same in Belgium, except that zeer isn't considered formal (just neutral) and hartstikke is never used, except maybe when someone tries to imitate a Dutchmen. (f.i. Josje van K3)


----------

